# St. George's Church



## Bynx (Jan 27, 2010)

I was given an hour on my own to shoot anything I wanted. This is my favorite of the lot. Id appreciate some criticism.


----------



## Provo (Jan 27, 2010)

I like it but seems to lack something hard to say because is not the composition I think I would've liked more vibrant colors & sharpness I supposed if I was to critique the image.


----------



## wtdeane (Jan 27, 2010)

Lovely Shot Bynx.  I don't know how you'd make the shot more vibrant/colourful.  Limestone isn't very colourful.  

I think you have done a great job in capturing the interior of the church.

Kudos!


----------



## Provo (Jan 27, 2010)

I do like the image that he has taken is just I am comparing to the following images I hope I have not ticked off Bynx that is not my intention 

Picture #1 
Picture #2
Picture #3


----------



## HannahRebekah (Jan 27, 2010)

Could perhaps be a little lighter and sharper, but that's really personal opinion.  I like how the lighting reflects on the floor and other places.  Very cool.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you. For the most part no complaints. Provo, the first of those pics is nothing like this church. Polished marble and colorful paintings. You couldnt get any more different. The second one had an incredible ceiling as well painted white with some black ironwork decoration. It was shot from floor level. The third was the closest to this church and I dont see much difference in the visual appeal but thanks for your input. This is a little more colorful but its the same room.


----------



## Provo (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the 2nd image but it does have some merge issues, but after looking back at this post the 1st image did come out good. 

-* I tried to re-processed Bynx image that was posted here just using the jpg and the end result was too bright so I removed it because his original image looked better-* 

My apologies Bynx great shot


----------



## Bynx (Jan 28, 2010)

This is the 5th church Ive photographed. None of them have been that bright. In fact I prefer a darker more sombre look and feel and it helps bring out the glow of the stained glass windows. Im looking forward to going back there next week to finish the shoot. Thanks for your input Provo.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 23, 2010)

Debating which i like more... I know that churches arn't extremely bright and inviting. ( like the second shot) I like the darker, more subtle look to the first. But I love the detail and color in the second. 

I think you did a very good job on these! But i think the first shot is best!


----------



## Bynx (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you Perfectly. This is the outside of the church. It was taken just after noon. I darkened the pic, changed the sky to a more indigo color, added stars and all the lighting and stained glass windows. Have I stepped over the bounds from calling this a photograph? On the left is the original HDR version. On the right, well you know.


----------



## David_low (Mar 5, 2010)

Like the #1. Well very control in all aspect of lightings. Not too bright nor too dim. I don't see any reason to increse the sharpness.

If you can retake, I'd prefer a subject to be added as point of interest, maybe a single soul kneeling in front of the altar or something. 

Thnaks for sharing


----------



## Bynx (Mar 15, 2010)

Well David, nice idea but I was alone in the church but a single lost soul would have made a nice touch. Here is a 7 shot HDR of a single stained glass window. I think HDR is still applicable here and that a single shot wouldnt have given me the same look.


----------



## sovelo (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 16, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Thank you Perfectly. This is the outside of the church. It was taken just after noon. I darkened the pic, changed the sky to a more indigo color, added stars and all the lighting and stained glass windows. Have I stepped over the bounds from calling this a photograph? On the left is the original HDR version. On the right, well you know.


 

I do not believe that there is any "stepping over the boundary" these days.
What I see in this work, is an artist expressing himself.

I like how this artist has expressed himself...please continue, I really enjoy gazing at your work!!!
Pierre

P.S.
I just looked at the larger shot of this work. Maybe next time you could PP out the building next to the church, on the left side.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 16, 2010)

I like the OP's second shot better.  I think it deserves to be shot in portrait view to give it the height that it is.  I think if there was anyway to step back anymore and hit it in portrait then that would have been kickin'!


----------



## Bynx (Mar 16, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Perfectly. This is the outside of the church. It was taken just after noon. I darkened the pic, changed the sky to a more indigo color, added stars and all the lighting and stained glass windows. Have I stepped over the bounds from calling this a photograph? On the left is the original HDR version. On the right, well you know.
> ...



Thanks pbelarge. That building next to the church is actually the church office. Its a very old building donated back in the early 1920's to the church and has been an office ever since. Im giving all the shots I did to the person in that house so I thought it best to leave it in. Otherwise, you are quite right, and I would have deleted all around the church.


----------

